# My Baby Gets Hurt



## Asnpcwiz (Sep 26, 2017)

Less than 1 week of ownership and my baby gets hurt! Driving down one of the major highways in VA today I hit a pothole and destroyed the rear passenger tire. Stuck on the side of the highway with my son, I was glad to have Tesla roadside assistant. It was my first experience ever using them and they were fantastic. Had the towtruck there in less than 20 minutes and we were in and out of Tesla in less than an hour. Absolutely fantastic service all around. Im extremely impressed.

Side note, my baby is ok. They ran a full diagnostic and said everything was fine. Rim is even good. Just had to buy a whole new conti tire.

Crazy day.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sorry to hear that, but glad to hear damage was minimal and the car held up well. Impressive the 19s held strong!!


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Asnpcwiz said:


> I was glad to have Tesla roadside assistant.


Is this something you need to activate somehow, or at delivery they give you the number to call and that's all? Is it only while the warranty is valid, or during the life of the car?


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Joaquin said:


> Is this something you need to activate somehow, or at delivery they give you the number to call and that's all? Is it only while the warranty is valid, or during the life of the car?


I was just checking the manual and found the answer to this:

Tesla Roadside Assistance is available to you, 24 hours a day, 365 days a year, for the duration of your warranty period. 
When contacting Tesla Roadside Assistance, please provide: 

The Vehicle Identi cation Number (VIN). The VIN is displayed when you touch the Tesla "T" at the top of the touchscreen. The VIN can also been seen on the upper dashboard by looking through the driver's side of the windshield. 
Your exact location. 
The nature of the problem. 
Tesla Roadside Assistance is available to speak with roadside service professionals 24/7/365 to answer any questions and explain the proper procedure for transporting your Model 3. 
*Regional Phone Number(s) *
Mexico: 1-800-228-8145
United States and Canada: 1-877-79TESLA (1-877-798-3752) 
*Note: *The phone number is also available by touching the Tesla "T" at the top center of the touchscreen.


----------



## Asnpcwiz (Sep 26, 2017)

Joaquin said:


> I was just checking the manual and found the answer to this:
> 
> 
> top center of the touchscreen.


Yep, that's the easiest way to get to it. Also saved the number to my phone so I have it at all times.

Interesting though that they cannot track the car. The rep told me it was about the privacy concerns more than anything. However, not very reassuring if my car gets stolen...no way for them to track, disable, or get it back.


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

Glad it was just a tire, and the rim was all right! Also that Tesla roadside arrived so quickly.

But....pothole? Big pothole? Seattle streets, even the highway, are a moonscape. I replaced four tires prematurely on my ‘03 Insight and hoped the tires were a little more durable ten years later with the extra vehicle weight.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Asnpcwiz said:


> Less than 1 week of ownership and my baby gets hurt! Driving down one of the major highways in VA today I hit a pothole and destroyed the rear passenger tire. Stuck on the side of the highway with my son, I was glad to have Tesla roadside assistant. It was my first experience ever using them and they were fantastic. Had the towtruck there in less than 20 minutes and we were in and out of Tesla in less than an hour. Absolutely fantastic service all around. Im extremely impressed.
> 
> Side note, my baby is ok. They ran a full diagnostic and said everything was fine. Rim is even good. Just had to buy a whole new conti tire.
> 
> Crazy day.


Sorry to see your baby getting hurt. I guess I am going to be vigilant on watching out for potholes...fortunately, we do not have huge potholes in my area.


----------



## JMZMartin (Aug 10, 2018)

Quicksilver said:


> I guess I am going to be vigilant on watching out for potholes...fortunately, we do not have huge potholes in my area.


Then you might want to avoid the streets here in Denton. They're like a geological jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

JMZMartin said:


> Then you might want to avoid the streets here in Denton. They're like a geological jigsaw puzzle.


I think I've been to Denton once for a wedding in the past 20 years.


----------



## JMZMartin (Aug 10, 2018)

It's a nice little town. Except for the roads. And the occasional wrong way driver.


----------



## Elise (Mar 31, 2017)

My baby got hurt yesterday while parallel self parking. She side swiped the passenger rear bumper of the the car in front damaging my front driver bumper. Couldn't believe it. Then stopped about 2 1/2 feet from curb. Have a report in, no info on USB. So weird. Needless to say I am very leery of using autopilot features now. Have
had car slow to nearly stop in middle of highway for no apparent reason & various other little glitches, but this takes the cake. Am super disappointed and ticked off.
My bumper is bent and paint scraped off..now how do you claim that? I wasn't driving...hopefully all will be fixed. Thanks for letting me vent somewhere where I'm not dissing the brand...really don't want to do that, but really!!! So so mad.


----------

